# il2fd's 30cm Cube -UPDATED 27.07.09-



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

It's beautiful! It's wonderful to see up close and at a distance because it has strong details _and_ structure. The photo "Substrate in" looks delicious.  Like it's a cake or something.


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

il2fd, 

That is a gorgeous little tank mate :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it after it's had some *grow out* time & with some fauna in it as well.

Larry


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Beautiful tank!!


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow that looks great! I like how the driftwood falls onto one another, it kinda makes it resemble a gate from like Dante's Inferno or something. I like that little patch in the front too, it'll look awesome when it fills in!


----------



## cintamas (Feb 17, 2009)

I can only imagine the patience it took placing the substrate so perfectly the way you did. If you can maintain that bright white sand, it'll look georgous once it's grown in! Can't wait to watch.


----------



## il2fd (Jan 31, 2009)

Plant list update, not shown in the photos is Rotala Wallichii.


----------



## lookin_around (Dec 18, 2005)

That is the coolest looking fish ever...I'm gonna have to do some research on those guys.


----------



## il2fd (Jan 31, 2009)

Plants settled


----------



## kyle loves gars (Mar 12, 2009)

my new favorite nano tank forsure!!


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Instant Bookmark! Holy cow that's awesome looking.


----------



## Brettford (Apr 21, 2009)

What kind of light is that? I recently bought a 30cm nano and that light looks perfect.


----------



## kangshiang (Jun 28, 2006)

wowowo...really nice layout..
The water is crystal clear......awesome.
I love this kind of small tank.....


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

it's a keeper!


----------



## il2fd (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks for all the postive comments guys. Glad that you like it. Picking up some Proserpinaca Palustris on Saturday.


----------



## il2fd (Jan 31, 2009)

Changed which fish I put in there. The Forkedtailed Blue Eyes are too active and quick, so went with some Silver Tipped Tetra's instead.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

Fantastic looking tank. Will look great when the foreground fills in.


----------



## il2fd (Jan 31, 2009)

Last update for a while, as I now have everything in that I wanted . Now its time to just let everything grow!

Pogostemon Helferi









Hemianthus Micranthemoides









Rotala Macrandra Mini









Anubias Nana Petite









Proserpinaca Palustris









Tonina Fluviatilis









Syngonanthus Sp "Manaus"









Ranunculus Inundatus









CRS









Endlers Guppies









FTS


----------



## il2fd (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll be adding two oto's this afternoon to help clean the tank abit.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

how do you keep the aquasoil from ending up in the sand? Also... do you know what brand of sand you're using?


----------



## il2fd (Jan 31, 2009)

Lol I have to be very careful! Its an australian mob who do the sand. Australian Pet Supplies and its "Super White".


----------



## il2fd (Jan 31, 2009)

Oto's have settled in well, think I'll hunt down two more to help clean.


----------



## mithrius (Apr 28, 2009)

gorgeous!!!!  
your choice and layour of plants is seriously perfect.. it looks like a little garden, mini sized! i love it!
wish i were a shrimp so i could stroll down that sandy lane...


----------



## il2fd (Jan 31, 2009)

Added a SAE to help with the hair algae problem that I ran into. 3 days lights off and no food and things are looking 100% better. The HC has really taken off and the stems are at the waters surface, will need to start layering them.

2 of the endler guppy females are holding too.


----------



## Rion (Dec 29, 2006)

seriously how do you keep the sand THAT clean?


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

Dang. that is C-L-E-A-N!


----------



## il2fd (Jan 31, 2009)

Update:


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

I <3 This tank!


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

This really is a beautiful tank.


----------



## Outlawboss (Dec 30, 2008)

Just...wow. This tank was already one of my favs before it filled in but now...it's just amazing.


----------



## ldk59 (Jan 30, 2009)

Top notch tank mate ... definitely in the top 10 here!

Larry


----------



## jourdy (Jul 2, 2009)

WHOAH!
One day I will copy this. Haha.


----------



## Bonefish (Mar 14, 2009)

Absolutely stellar tank. So very bright and _clean!_ I'm amazed by how spotless the sand is.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Well done! It looks fantastic!!


----------



## Gill (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow that is a Very Crisp and Precise Scape


----------

